# Kabelfernsehen über WLAN auf TV-Gerät



## cycovery (23. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich bin gerade umgezogen und in der neuen Wohnung hab ich im Schlafzimmer keine TV-Buchse. Ein Kabel vom Wohnzimmer ziehen möchte ich nicht.
Beim fernseher im Wohnzimmer steht jedoch ein WLAN router.

Nun möchte ich wissen, welches minimal-setup ich benötige, um am Ende über WLAN auf meinem TV im Schlafzimmer das ganze Fernsehprogramm anschauen zu können? Habe schon ziemlich gesucht im Netz aber das meiste bezieht sich auf tv gucken über den Computer, oder schauen von Filmen die auf einem Festplattenrekorder aufgezeichnet wurden.
Ich möchte aber am schluss mit meiner TV fernbedienung (oder einer anderen fernbedienung) am Fernseher das aktuelle Programm gucken können.


Danke für die Tips!


----------



## airliner (23. September 2008)

Ich glaub dafür gab's extra Router, die auch das TV-Signal mit übertragen können.
Empfehelnswert wäre dann aber ein n-Draft-Router, weil der in der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit wesentlich schneller ist als das g-Draft.

Ich meine das mal bei CT TV gesehen zu haben, weiß aber nicht mehr wann das war.

oder du schaust mal hier: ComputerBase - TV via WLAN

 spuckte das bei der Suche nach "WLAN-Router + TV-Signal übertragen" aus


----------

